# Thought about a new duck call....



## r_hammett86 (Jul 30, 2011)

well on my way back through ATL today, my wife and I stopped by BPS. figured we'd let traffic die dow a bit before we went through downtown. Well, I have been toying with the idea of buying a top grade call. Im not a great caller, but i stive to get better each time im out. I play guitar and didnt get good over night so pratice is the key. Anyways Im off subject. So i picked up just about every top call they had, RNT's daisy cutter, short barrel and original, Buck gardners Kryptonite, Zinks power hen, all acrilic and wood with rnt.... I didnt like any of them. My Cuttdown Game call timber model is easy for me to get my ducky sound i like out of it.. its a double reed and i have  had a guy help me tune it to me. Maybe the problem with those calls were they wen't tuned for me??? All in all i'd like to have a new call but i cant see spending over 100$ on a call i cant use properly. Any advice guys?


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jul 30, 2011)

Use what works for you. I wouldn't ever blow a $200 call just to show it off if I couldn't talk to ducks with it.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 30, 2011)

Give Clent 586 a call, he makes awesome easy sounding calls. Acrylic and wood. I have 4 and love em all.


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jul 30, 2011)

X2 on Clents calls a try. You can check out his work at Fowlfieldcalls.com Clent is a stand up guy that makes jam up custom calls. Last year I sent him a chunk of black walnut that was out of a tree that once was in my brother'n'laws dads yard it had been sitting out side of the shed for years. I asked him to try and make a set of calls to give to my brother'n'law as a gift. This wood was old weathered wet but somehow he made a complete set of beautifully crafted calls that sounded awesome ( turkey glass over walnut, deer grunt, timber call, open water single reed, and even turned out a key chain shaped like a duck call. I also have two of his calls on my lanyard right now. He can tune the call to your liking and will stand behind what he makes. If you choose to have Clent make you a call I will say this it will not break the bank either although you may feel a little guilty that you walk away with something you know is one of a kind craftsmanship at such a low cost to you.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Jul 31, 2011)

Nothing sounded ducky cause you didn't blow an echo...


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks guys, i'll check into Clent. i'd much rather spend my money on somthing thats one of a kind and works. thanks guys. happy hunting this winter!!!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 31, 2011)

Scottyhardison said:


> X2 on Clents calls a try. You can check out his work at Fowlfieldcalls.com Clent is a stand up guy that makes jam up custom calls. Last year I sent him a chunk of black walnut that was out of a tree that once was in my brother'n'laws dads yard it had been sitting out side of the shed for years. I asked him to try and make a set of calls to give to my brother'n'law as a gift. This wood was old weathered wet but somehow he made a complete set of beautifully crafted calls that sounded awesome ( turkey glass over walnut, deer grunt, timber call, open water single reed, and even turned out a key chain shaped like a duck call. I also have two of his calls on my lanyard right now. He can tune the call to your liking and will stand behind what he makes. If you choose to have Clent make you a call I will say this it will not break the bank either although you may feel a little guilty that you walk away with something you know is one of a kind craftsmanship at such a low cost to you.



X3 You get a great call for less, I just got 2 more 1 for me and 1 for a friend. You can't go wrong. 
Larry


----------



## Smokey73 (Jul 31, 2011)

Bass Pro is having the fall classic the first 3 weeks in AUG so you should go there and pick one up,there will be vendors on site that will help you pick the right call...might get a good deal to boot...
not sure but i think the Atl or Macon ga  store might even have a vender that will have some cutdown style calls..but im not 100% sure if i heard right....gotta check


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 31, 2011)

But you can"t get Clents calls at Bass Pro.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 31, 2011)

Last yr went to pro bass fall classic and bought some socks and that is all, same stuff with higher and lower prices. Only different in that and the blast and the buck-a-rama charges you to enter. Pro bass is free.


----------



## Smokey73 (Jul 31, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> But you can"t get Clents calls at Bass Pro.



well ,that's not correct..totally..he could put his calls on display along with the other vendors ..alot of BP.shops in the southeast


----------



## Skyjacker (Jul 31, 2011)

Double reeds are kind of hard to mess up.  Its like a duck call with training wheels.  It takes a lot of practice to go from a habitual double reed caller to adjusting to a single reed.  The difference however is night and day.  You can do a lot more with a single reed than you can with a double reed.  

There's a lot of calls I could recommend to try but it sounds like you tried a lot of them with not a lot of fanfare.  I like Zink's Power Hen for practicing on.  I also would never buy a call off the shelf from a big store house like Bass Pro or Cabelas.  Go online and order one directly from the manufacturer.  that way you can call them and tell them what you are looking to do with the call and they can adjust the call for you.  Sometimes you'll pay less too.

Personally I like the smaller custom call makers more because you get more service on the front end to produce a call that fits your style.  Some smaller call makers that are very good are Watkins Duck Calls, C&S Custom Calls, and Ducklander Custom Calls.  I have not tried Clent's but will in the future.


----------



## JimDraper (Jul 31, 2011)

Try these they sound great and you don't have to spend a fortune on them, I actually threw my $150 RNT in the trash after using one of these calls.

www.krittergettercustomgamecalls.com


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 31, 2011)

jimdraper said:


> try these they sound great and you don't have to spend a fortune on them, i actually threw my $150 rnt in the trash after using one of these calls.
> 
> www.krittergettercustomgamecalls.com




ok.........................


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 31, 2011)

JimDraper said:


> Try these they sound great and you don't have to spend a fortune on them, I actually threw my $150 RNT in the trash after using one of these calls.
> 
> www.krittergettercustomgamecalls.com




That has got to be the funniest thing I have ever heard. I live in Covington, which trash dump do you use? I will go there an fish it out.


----------



## JimDraper (Jul 31, 2011)

I hated it, it was the biggest piece of crap I have ever bought. I think the cheap ones at wally world are better. I like to spend my time shooting ducks not trying to keep my call tuned and free from sticking.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jul 31, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> That has got to be the funniest thing I have ever heard. I live in Covington, which trash dump do you use? I will go there an fish it out.



 haa haa i know right.  haaa ahaa. 

i emailed clent and im ganna give him a try. im going to c all him tomorrow and see what we can set up. thanks guys!


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 31, 2011)

Personally I like the smaller custom call makers more because you get more service on the front end to produce a call that fits your style.  Some smaller call makers that are very good are Watkins Duck Calls, C&S Custom Calls, and Ducklander Custom Calls.  I have not tried Clent's but will in the future.[/QUOTE]

1st clent is a great guy and call maker,his calls sound quality are miles ahead of alot of call co..DC being the 1st...if you want to stay local and have that personal touch ,CLENT is  your  guy...


THERE ARE ALOT OF COMPANIES THAT WILL GIVE "ONE" ON "ONE" TIME...and you get the call that suits you...
REFUGE,ECHO,HOBO just to name a few will help you get the call you want...
as for price of a call..people have funny opinions on that..
some say buy a good hi-end call ,sounds great and it holds value...
some say buy cheap because a duck or goose call is a call...


i personally have been on both sides..i say now HI-END is the way to go..for alot of reasons.  
people say all the time ,well im not trying to win a contest in the blind ,so i don't need a hi end call...
my thoughts are thats cool,if thats what you want sound like it's on you...


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jul 31, 2011)

As far as I know Clent makes his calls per customer not a bunch of different styles and you pick what you want and sent out the next day sort of thing. He'll get on the phone and talk to you about what you want, what shape feels best in your hand, what particular sound your looking for that best fits your hunting situation. He even welcome your input in the design astheticly by sending him a drawing or choosing wood combinations all the while informing you on the over all out come on the sound quality. This being said each call made by Clent is made for YOU not mass produced for you to look at and choose a call, making each call truly a custom piece.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 31, 2011)

JimDraper said:


> I hated it, it was the biggest piece of crap I have ever bought. I think the cheap ones at wally world are better. I like to spend my time shooting ducks not trying to keep my call tuned and free from sticking.



$150 ????? hmmmmmm, then you went to wal mart ..hmmmmm ?

well i just happen to know alittle about calls .. $150 for a call that sounds bad ..shoot id be mad toooo..
i guess the idea of a possible  resale was out of the question ..hmmm

or  maybe calling the call co. and telling them was out of the question  too...right   ?

good thing you found a good one @ walmart...


----------



## JimDraper (Jul 31, 2011)

I bought the call probably 8 or 9 years ago and when I did call the company they sent me a new reed kit and it didn't help, I guess if they were the greatest call company out there then every other company should just quit making calls because RNT has got it covered. I didn't say I bought one at Walmart if you read it says "I think the cheap ones at wally world are better" If you want to believe that you have to spend a bunch of money to get a good call then good for you and keep spending that money, because they have less that $10 into making a call you pay $200-$300 for. So to each his own I guess


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 31, 2011)

JimDraper said:


> I bought the call probably 8 or 9 years ago and when I did call the company they sent me a new reed kit and it didn't help, I guess if they were the greatest call company out there then every other company should just quit making calls because RNT has got it covered. I didn't say I bought one at Walmart if you read it says "I think the cheap ones at wally world are better" If you want to believe that you have to spend a bunch of money to get a good call then good for you and keep spending that money, because they have less that $10 into making a call you pay $200-$300 for. So to each his own I guess



im not hating on ya....dude..
i understand...truly

i do
really
i doooo...!


----------



## clent586 (Jul 31, 2011)

JimDraper said:


> Try these they sound great and you don't have to spend a fortune on them, I actually threw my $150 RNT in the trash after using one of these calls.
> 
> www.krittergettercustomgamecalls.com



Just curious as I have never put my hands on one. Does he use a wooden toneboard or a gut type of toneboard? Thanks


----------



## Vmarsh (Jul 31, 2011)

JimDraper said:


> Try these they sound great and you don't have to spend a fortune on them, I actually threw my $150 RNT in the trash after using one of these calls.
> 
> www.krittergettercustomgamecalls.com



i find this hard to believe. no resale to recoup your money, gift it to a child or friend who does not have one? how about calling the helpful folks who made the call (who happen to be a little knowledgeable about running it) and asking them for help?  



JimDraper said:


> I hated it, it was the biggest piece of crap I have ever bought. I think the cheap ones at wally world are better. I like to spend my time shooting ducks not trying to keep my call tuned and free from sticking.



every call will stick if you spit in it constantly. once tuned properly - thats they key - a call should not need retuning for a while. so was the call coming out of tune on its own? if so then like i said before contacting the maker would be the smart thing. i also find the "coming out of tune" hard to believe.



FOSKEY'S said:


> $150 ?????
> i guess the idea of a possible  resale was out of the question ..hmmm
> 
> or  maybe calling the call co. and telling them was out of the question  too...right   ?



this is what i was thinkin.



JimDraper said:


> I bought the call probably 8 or 9 years ago and when I did call the company they sent me a new reed kit and it didn't help, I guess if they were the greatest call company out there then every other company should just quit making calls because RNT has got it covered. I didn't say I bought one at Walmart if you read it says "I think the cheap ones at wally world are better" If you want to believe that you have to spend a bunch of money to get a good call then good for you and keep spending that money, because they have less that $10 into making a call you pay $200-$300 for. So to each his own I guess



the new reed kit wont help if its not tuned properly. im curious, which rich-n-tone call was this? this last post reads as if you have some angst against RNT. Is all this over just one call? Im not tryin to start something, just cant understand throwing one hundred and fifty dollars into the trash.



some of you that are having issues with a tried and true call might want to reexamine your calling ability before writing off the call or call maker. a guitar will not play itself and its obvious when someone picks it up whether or not they can play it. simply pluckin' the strings wont make it sing. a duck call is an instrument. simply "blowing" into it wont make it sing either. its always best to try and run a call prior to purchasing it, but should you find yourself owning one you have issues with i highly reccomend calling the man who made it before selling it, giving it away, or throwing it in the trash and cutting down the maker.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jul 31, 2011)

some of you that are having issues with a tried and true call might want to reexamine your calling ability before writing off the call or call maker. a guitar will not play itself and its obvious when someone picks it up whether or not they can play it. simply pluckin' the strings wont make it sing. a duck call is an instrument. simply "blowing" into it wont make it sing either. its always best to try and run a call prior to purchasing it said:


> when i started the thred i didnt intend for it to turn into call makers bashing. I have no problem with any call out there. they all pretty much do the same thing when properly operated. If I could afford a 150$ call i would, but first thing is first I want it be operational for me. i dont want a pice of decor on my lanyard, i want a call that I.....I can operate to its full cabibilitys. (with pratice of chorse) I have no preference over RNT or ECHO or anybody ya know. I am thankful for the helpful advise i got from everybody. Im positive after taking everybodys replys in that im going to get Celnt to build me a call. I like the idea of a truly custom call that i could pass on to my son. price isnt anything when compaired to the fact that later on in life if my son loves duck hunting as much as I then, when im dead and gone he can call in ducks with a call his ol man used to kill so many ducks(so i hope thats the case).  thanks all and God Bless


----------



## Vmarsh (Jul 31, 2011)

clent is a good guy to deal with. tell him you want one sounding like his boys that competed.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 31, 2011)

Well I have a $150 call and calls as low as $9.99 and each call as a use. Now would I tell some one to buy $150 or $200 call NO. Why if they are asking for good call they are up granding or a new caller. Someone that really knows calls would not ask, What is a good call?
Clents calls are good calls because he builts them for the caller. Beginner or seasoned caller.  Now I got caugh up in the call buying. The call makes the caller, That is not true, it is the caller with a good call. If it cost $10 or $200 it the caller and alot of practice.  Now I am far from being a champion caller, But I can call what I am hunting. That is all I care about when it comes to calling. That is my 2 cents and it works for me.
Good Luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## Hunter22 (Jul 31, 2011)

I have tried Buck Gardners call and a few others and I really like the Duck Commander calls. There not too exepensive and I believe they sound great and the ducks agree too. I practice every time I go fishing and I have ducks lined up behind my boat following me around the pond. Haha. I have the Duck Picker, Green Mile, Ole Raspy, Willies Max-4 camo, teal hen, and their whistle. They are all extremely easy to blow and sound great. Give one of them a try. I would recommend the duck picker, green mile or Willies max-4 camo. The ole raspy is exactly what it says but sounds great.


----------



## Skyjacker (Jul 31, 2011)

I will say this:
Be careful buying calls for use in the field from people who don't hunt as much as you do.  There are a lot of great call makers out there and I have calls from some very nice callmakers.  But not all call makers are die hard duck hunters.  Some just like making calls and hardly ever hunt. Only some call makers have a true passion for duck hunting and have literally killed themselves trying to make the absolute perfect tone board that gets the ducks committed.  I wouldn't even think about buying a duck call for field use from a call maker who hasn't immersed himself fully in the sport of duck hunting.   When you do buy a call from a smaller call maker, be sure you know you're buying a call from a guy who not only has a good reputation as a custom call maker, but also as a solid duck hunter.


----------



## PSEARCHER (Jul 31, 2011)

Ya'll guys that have Clents calls how much do they usually cost?


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 31, 2011)

PSEARCHER said:


> Ya'll guys that have Clents calls how much do they usually cost?



I just got two more, Less than $100 with shipping.  Get with him he will hook you up and you want be unhappy.
Larry


----------



## PSEARCHER (Jul 31, 2011)

I sent him a PM and he is very helpful!!!!! Going to give him a call tomorrow!!! Think I found my next call!!  As long as my wife doesn't find out!!


----------



## Jaker (Aug 1, 2011)

my next call purchase will be a echo xlt or meat hanger. I currently am primarily using a rnt microhen and a rnt daisy cutter. I like them both well, but really like the echos from blowing them, I've got a cutdown dfb, and it sounds great but I can't bring myself to hunt with it, cuz I'm typically about to pass out after 30 seconds of workin it.


----------



## clent586 (Aug 1, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> I will say this:
> Be careful buying calls for use in the field from people who don't hunt as much as you do.  There are a lot of great call makers out there and I have calls from some very nice callmakers.  But not all call makers are die hard duck hunters.  Some just like making calls and hardly ever hunt. Only some call makers have a true passion for duck hunting and have literally killed themselves trying to make the absolute perfect tone board that gets the ducks committed.  I wouldn't even think about buying a duck call for field use from a call maker who hasn't immersed himself fully in the sport of duck hunting.   When you do buy a call from a smaller call maker, be sure you know you're buying a call from a guy who not only has a good reputation as a custom call maker, but also as a solid duck hunter.



I agree. There are some callmakers out there who operate just like a puppy mill......spit them out if they will work or not. All I can say is if you want one of mine, get them before September 3rd for obvious reasons..........I am a field tester


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 1, 2011)

clent586 said:


> I agree. There are some callmakers out there who operate just like a puppy mill......spit them out if they will work or not. All I can say is if you want one of mine, get them before September 3rd for obvious reasons..........I am a field tester



clent, i sent you an email, i need to get with you and give you call. if i get time tomorrow i'll give you a call.


----------



## clent586 (Aug 1, 2011)

r_hammett86 said:


> clent, i sent you an email, i need to get with you and give you call. if i get time tomorrow i'll give you a call.



Sent one back. Call me tomorrow, afternoon would be better...takin the pup to the vet for a tune-up.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 1, 2011)

I know a guy that can and will kill ducks every year on public land in Illinois, he uses a wooden Olt and Faulks call.  

I like RNT calls, they are proven on the stage. But I also know that a company like Haydel's and DC are "hunting" calls. and yes tyhey work. Do I have to do the best Hail call or feeding chuckle to kill ducks. I've listened to wild ducks calling on ponds and TRUST me my cheap $15 DR 85 sounds better than they do. But guess what, ducks kept piling in. 

I'm in no way bashing the hi end calls, but some folks think that if you don't own an RNT, Echo, Hobo, Zink, then you just don't don't know how to call, or just ain't good hunter. As far as the guitar deal, I know plenty of duck callers that are great that can't play a giutar. So a call is really easier to learn. I mean think about ti, how many calls do you really use when hunting.

One more question for the contest callers.   When hunting, do ya'll call for 60 or 90 seconds and carry on like on stage?  If not, then where the advantage?  Plus explain to me, the $100 dollar difference in an RNT as compared to a Haydell DR 85 in the duck blind?  really I want to the 100 buck advantage.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 2, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> I know a guy that can and will kill ducks every year on public land in Illinois, he uses a wooden Olt and Faulks call.
> 
> I like RNT calls, they are proven on the stage. But I also know that a company like Haydel's and DC are "hunting" calls. and yes tyhey work. Do I have to do the best Hail call or feeding chuckle to kill ducks. I've listened to wild ducks calling on ponds and TRUST me my cheap $15 DR 85 sounds better than they do. But guess what, ducks kept piling in.
> 
> ...



my friend as always you ask the great question...as far as DC..CALLS & HAYDELL ...Haydel is in a class all alone.if someone asked me what's the best low-end call on the market ..haydel hands down...

as for as the $100 difference  ...sound..when duck are there all calls work..but when its time to call the hard to get ducks , the money is earned ..


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Aug 2, 2011)

Jaker said:


> my next call purchase will be a echo xlt or meat hanger. I currently am primarily using a rnt microhen and a rnt daisy cutter. I like them both well, but really like the echos from blowing them, I've got a cutdown dfb, and it sounds great but I can't bring myself to hunt with it, cuz I'm typically about to pass out after 30 seconds of workin it.



Jaker you will like that Echo Meat Hanger.  That's one of the ones I have on my lanyard and I love it.  Very easy to blow and very dynamic.  The only difference I have found between cheap calls and higher end calls is how long they hold their tune.  For example, I really like the way the cheap Echo Timber call that you can pick up for ~$35 sounds out of the box........however they get loose after a season and its time for a new one or new reeds.  My Echo Meat Hanger on the other hand is still crisp as can be.   That's another difference, all my high end calls are more loud and crisp than my cheap ones............Does the high-end ones sound better to the ducks? .....we'll never know.  But I have a disability/addiction for impulse buying anything that has to do with duck hunting so I have all kinds of stuff I probably dont "need"  

Clent, 
Where are you from?  I wouldnt mind picking up a call from you before season is over.  Or maybe getting with someone around my area that has one from you to hear it.  Sounds like you do some pretty reputable work!


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 2, 2011)

FOSKEY'S said:


> my friend as always you ask the great question...as far as DC..CALLS & HAYDELL ...Haydel is in a class all alone.if someone asked me what's the best low-end call on the market ..haydel hands down...
> 
> as for as the $100 difference  ...sound..when duck are there all calls work..but when its time to call the hard to get ducks , the money is earned ..



Ok  I guess. I've never had a problem gettin those ducks that are "hard to get" to come to my callin. I guess a little more volume would help, but I also got a Buck Gardner Tall Timber single reed and and it will ring pretty good. Just my opinion.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks guys, just talked to Clent yesterday and got one set up to be made. hes 2-3 weeks out right now he said. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 9, 2011)

this is the call Clent turned for me!!! can't wait till it gets here. COME ON POST MAN!!!

The call looks Great Clent. caint wait!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 9, 2011)

That a good lookin call. I know youll love it.
Larry


----------



## stowe (Aug 9, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Ok  I guess. I've never had a problem gettin those ducks that are "hard to get" to come to my callin. I guess a little more volume would help, but I also got a Buck Gardner Tall Timber single reed and and it will ring pretty good. Just my opinion.


 Judging by your avatar you dont need a call. Them woodies just come on in huh? I'm kiddin


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 9, 2011)

r_hammett86 said:


> this is the call clent turned for me!!! Can't wait till it gets here. Come on post man!!!
> 
> The call looks great clent. Caint wait!



hey ive got 1 like that...


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 15, 2011)

Clents call came in Saturday, and I love it. I highly recomend Clent and will be a repeat buyer. 
Clent the call is awsome. beautiful work man. It sounds great! i eneded up with the heavy tuned reed in, i can chuckle much faster with it and it sounds awsome. thanks man. Im sure this call will have a few ol fat green heads under its belt! thanks again Clent!

next im going to have you turn a goose and speck call!


----------



## clent586 (Aug 16, 2011)

r_hammett86 said:


> Clents call came in Saturday, and I love it. I highly recomend Clent and will be a repeat buyer.
> Clent the call is awsome. beautiful work man. It sounds great! i eneded up with the heavy tuned reed in, i can chuckle much faster with it and it sounds awsome. thanks man. Im sure this call will have a few ol fat green heads under its belt! thanks again Clent!
> 
> next im going to have you turn a goose and speck call!





Thanks....got worried because I have not heard from you. If you have any issues please let me know. I liked the heavy reed as well but you never know what people are gonna like. Thanks


----------

